# HT Seating help please



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I'm in the market for some HT seats but am overwhelmed with all choices available. I would like a three chair set, leather, or mostly leather, in black. My budget is 1300.00. I would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Roman should be around soon to help you out.

I know the Berklines are very popular and come in several different configurations.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

strongisland,

As much as I like to recommend Berkline seating, your budget is quite limited. Please remember choosing your seating is extremely important. You may have great AV/HT setup, but unless you have comfortable seating that will allow you to enjoy watching a movie for a couple of hours it can be worthless. While most of the time we have limited budget the price should not always be the only deciding factor...

You may look into the SPECIAL we are running on the Berkline 13217 group. 3 motorized recliners in nice BLACK leather/vinyl combo will run you $1350 + shipping. Since I do not know where you are I cannot tell you what the shipping cost would be. If interested email to [email protected] and provide your zip code. I will be able to give you a shipping quote.


----------



## Restless (Mar 14, 2008)

strongisland said:


> I'm in the market for some HT seats but am overwhelmed with all choices available. I would like a three chair set, leather, or mostly leather, in black. My budget is 1300.00. I would appreciate any recommendations.


If you'd like, I can share my search with you as well, just PM me and we'll chat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Please add me to the list of people who are interested in seating choices!

(I am having a really hard time finding showrooms in Houston with a lot of home theater seating choices!)


I'm building a house (hopefully moving in in October) with a 14' x 20' media room.

I'm trying to find two rows of seating, with joined "love seat" style recliners in the middle and a curved single recliner on each end. (Seating for 8 in total.) In a perfect world, I would like a couple of the seats to have pop out desk thingies so I can eat/work in there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

StewartG,

Yes, the choices are there, and I understand that it is very hard to pick the chairs and pay thousand of dollars without seating in them first. Unfortunately this is what it is, and it is almost impossible to find a place where you can try and compare different recliners.

I am lucky enough to be able to do so when I got to the Market show in NC every six month. All I can do is offer you my advice and describe pros and cons of each model I have sat in and sort of share first hand experience. I also have a lot of feedback from the customers who already purchased the chairs...

Anyway, in order to recommend something I need more info, so here are some questions:

1. How tall are you?
2. Where are your surround sound speakers located?
3. Where is an entrance into your room?
4. Are you planning for 2 isles or just one?
5. Are you interested in the installed buttkicker option?
6. How price sensitive are you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

RSH said:


> Anyway, in order to recommend something I need more info, so here are some questions:
> 
> 1. How tall are you?
> 2. Where are your surround sound speakers located?
> ...



Howdy Roman, thanks for your response! I'd be glad to respond and give you some more info. I'd love to get a few suggestions and go look them up. While I would prefer to sit in something before buying it, its not critical... As you say - it is what it is! Before I answer your questions, let me generally describe the theater a bit better.

14 x 20, entrance is a double door on a corner of the room. Front wall (screen) is one of the 14 foot walls. I have one aisle which runs up the side of one of the 20' walls. I have a single rear riser of 12" tall, extends 14' wide and runs 6' from the back of the room.

Now, the answers to your questions:

1. 6' tall, 250 - pretty big guy, but I'm the tallest in my extended family. That being said, we did want something comfy with good back, and head support when reclining.

2. Two surround speakers in the back wall, two more on the side walls on either side just behind the front row of seating.

3. Entrance off the corner, double doors.

4. One aisle, side of the room.

5. Buttkicker not needed.

6. Price sensitive? Well, lets put it this way. I'd like to stay around $2,500 per 4 seat row, but I'm not so sensitive I'll break into hives if I have to go up a wee bit! 


Another thing, like I said, if I could get a pop out tray/desk option in a few of the seats it would be optimal.


I'll look forward to seeing your suggestions?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

StewartG,

The only chair that has trays that can be mounted on top of the armrests are Berkline 45094 (you can see all groups here: www.rtheaters.com/berkline ). I would not recommend this group for you, though. This chair has 44.5" high back and wil block your surround sound. WIth your height I would recommend getting the chairs that have 41"-42" back. There are several models from Berkline that will fit this description and can be recommended. One of them based on your budget requirement is Berkline 12000. I like this recliner for several reasons:

1. Beautifully tailored European design
2. Very comfortable
3. Chaise seating (the footrest is a continuation of the seat)
4. Nice head support in the reclining position
5. Firm back that provides better lumbar support.

Other group that is really nice would be 45003, but it will be quite more expensive.

You can check the each group dimensions by clicking on SPECS links next to the group name.

I hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you! I'll check them out!


----------

